# my 01 a6



## N00bi3 (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## N00bi3 (Oct 26, 2005)

just got an iphone so i decided to take some pictures... just rained lastnight so its not really clean..


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (N00bi3)*

Not wild about the wheels, but otherwise, not bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nicokpe (May 15, 2008)

*Re: my 01 a6 (N00bi3)*

Not bad, good enough..


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_Not wild about the wunderbaums, but otherwise, not bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Fixed


----------

